# List of Items needed for Basic



## RobinsonM (12 Oct 2009)

I need a list of items needed for Basic Training before you go. I tried the search and could not find a thread. I also searched the CFLRS website and could not find it either.

So if you have any official list I would appreciate it a lot. As Well as anything useful that I may want while I am there. I am leaving on 23rd of November.

Help appreciated


----------



## 155mmMoose (12 Oct 2009)

Umm. I remember seeing somewhere like 200 something dollars for expenses such as haircuts and whatnot. Correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## danchapps (12 Oct 2009)

You will get a set of joining instructions before you go. Try a search on that, as well, they will give you a cash advance of $220 to make purchases at the CANEX when you get there. Anything you need they will have for you there, in case you forgot something. They'll give you a shopping cart and tell you how many of what you will need.


----------



## RobinsonM (12 Oct 2009)

I was looking for like a list of any items you need they the Army wont supply


----------



## Fishbone Jones (12 Oct 2009)

Go to the Recruiting Forum and BMQ threads. Search there using this link http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search ALL of these questions have huge threads. We're NOT revisiting it here.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

